# GBAtemp's Gaming Fight Club #3: Metroid vs Castlevania



## Flame (Oct 6, 2015)

castlevania.. end of thread.

NEXT!







both great game series, and games which in its era did something which other platformers didn't do which is add a RPG element with a great story. other platformers was about getting to the end of the level. these games is about the experience which a good game should be about.

but castlevania just has that dark edge which i like, when you are playing makes you feel like your in the deep of it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2015)

I have to go with metroid.

Even though castlevania reused the formula years later.

Metroid reminds the original. 

Super Metroid, Metroid Fusion. Awesome!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 6, 2015)

Where's the D) None of the Above answer? ;O;

For me, neither of these series were really interesting. I don't know why, I just can't ever finish any games in either of the series, they always bore me to death. I love the "lore" of Metroid, but the games just kill it for me (though I still haven't tried the Prime games). 

I think I beat one Castlevania game, on the GBA, but it took me ages to do it whenever I was bored or had a long car ride and pogymanz got too dumb. 

They both just seem too focused on mindless exploration and backtracking than real progression (which is such a dumb reason, for me in particular, to hate on since :tom: Souls series) and instead of being fun it just feels tedious. I suppose it's just because I tried playing both series long after they made their entry into the gaming world and spawned the numerous Metroidvania games that I also hated.


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 6, 2015)

Oddly, I never played any of the Castlevanias, but I've beaten all of the old platformer Metroids (even the tedious gb one), so it gets my vote.  Besides, Samus is more attractive than Simon.  That and I always go with sci-fi over fantasy/horror.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I just can't ever finish any games in either of the series, they always bore me to death.



I seldom feel the need to finish the story but I can get mine from playing them to around the mid point or 2/3 or the story mark and then messing around.

Anyway... I actually missed out on most of the earlier Castlevanias and most of my memories from when they were "current" are for the GBA and DS ones, possibly also Lords of Shadow and I guess somehow the N64 ones.
Metroid. Prime 1 was probably the first one I really sat down and played, still have not played the later ones other than a spell with other m to have a giggle. The GBA games were not bad though.

With the above I have no great memories from playing such games in my formative years (nobody, including myself, really ever had them on the 8 or 16 bit consoles) and that means for those I mostly went in and played them after the fact. The aged better than most but at least in the case of Castlevania I keep wanting GBA/DS style systems rather than almost straight action game/ninja gaiden clone.

To that end I am indifferent and would not bat an eyelid from anything beyond a business/IP holder perspective if they went away tomorrow -- someone got the bright idea to mix elements of that game with roguelike elements and give me things like rogue legacy which do most of what I would want those games. I would not say either has outstayed its welcome or floundered all that much in recent times (though I can see people disliking lords of shadow and other m and looking instead to the handheld offerings... oh yeah prime hunters) but at the same time I am not looking to them to create new things or scratch an itch.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

If you look at the Metroid series as a whole, it is clearly the victor.  Not just because of the heights of this franchise, but how the immersive experience developed over the years.  The mindblowing transition from 2D to 3D isn't even the main point I'm trying to address.  It's the sheer exploration and signature atmosphere that Metroid is known for is what truly makes this great.  The fantastic storytelling combined with the ability to wander around wherever you please to discover hidden paths, the satisfying pickup of items or new areas you discover that wasn't accessible previously (backtracking), and the musical score makes this series larger than it already is.

*Very few adventure games give you the chills like Metroid does.*  There are countless moments in each game that forever lay in the hearts of gamers to this day.  Metroid Prime and Super Metroid have reached beyond critical acclaim and rightly so.  The Metroid series is such a captivating experience for any gamer, young and old, and is simply a must-play for even anyone remotely interested in the world of gaming.


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Oh, Castlevania all the way! I don't find the Metroid games particularly _bad_, per-se, but most bored me within the first few hours of gameplay. Compare this to one of my absolute favorite franchises, responsible for some personally intense and wondrous gaming moments, and there's just no contest.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 6, 2015)

I haven't played either franchise extensively, and when I did play them for a bit, it was through emulation. As far as finishing them, I only did so on Metroid 1 and Super Castlevania 4. So going off that alone, I loved Super Castlevania 4 more, therefore Castlevania gets my vote.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 6, 2015)

Easily Castlevania. Way too fun. I love all of them and have spent hundreds of hours in those games.
Metroid was okay. I don't think i've ever beat one except Prime.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

Never really played any of the Castlevania games but I really enjoy Metroid Prime and Metroid Prime Hunters (I clearly need to play more of them).


----------



## Yil (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroid has better 3d and is more relied on skills and precision, and modern castle vania has some unbalanced stat you can only even by spending time levelling. But I do like where ritual of the night is going, and I hope we still get a real prime/ fusion sequel with less linear gameplay. I do not favour the new castlevania. Satan was no more than a boss in the classic, but becomes the strongest thing in Lords of shadows, and neither do I favour federation force.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Yil said:


> neither do I favour federation force.


No one does.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroid. 'Cause
1: I'm more familiar with the series
2) 


Though Castlevania does have this nice piece of music


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroid for me, started playing castlevania 2 years ago (the 3 gba games) and I enjoyed them, however I have played Metroid longer ever since Metroid prime 1 I have enjoyed all of the games from the series including other m.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

Jesus christ, how could I forget Metroid Fusion? That game is amazing.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> Jesus christ, how could I forget Metroid Fusion? That game is amazing.


Yeah, if you overlook the constant handholding in the game (especially at the beginning), it was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Yeah, if you overlook the constant handholding in the game (especially at the beginning), it was pretty enjoyable.


Would Fusion and Zero Mission be the last of the Metroid platformers?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> Would Fusion and Zero Mission be the last of the Metroid platformers?


Zero Mission came after Fusion.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> No one does.


I am one of the people who will actually give it a chance, it could be one of the best spin-off games ever and people would over look it.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Zero Mission came after Fusion.


I know lol. That doesn't answer my question though


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> I know lol. That doesn't answer my question though


I realized.  LOL.  I think so, if you don't count Other M with its partial 2.5D platforming.


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> I realized.  LOL.  I think so, if you don't count Other M with its 2.5D platformer.


Haha no worries man. Well technically Prime has platforming aspects but it's more action and adventure. I need to play more of Prime though. I'm so behind in playing games it's actually filthy.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 6, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I am one of the people who will actually give it a chance, it could be one of the best spin-off games ever and people would over look it.


Hmmm... I don't know.  I like to keep a somewhat open mind, too, so I see your point.  I just keep thinking about the horrendous 'Metroid Prime 2: Echoes' tacked on multiplayer.  So bad.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroidvania is dead.
When your last good game was a decade ago, it's dead.


----------



## Megaben99 (Oct 6, 2015)

Justin Bailey ftw.

So can't have one without the other. The Metroid power up to advance mechanic really built the framework for Castlevania SOTN. Castlevania is an amazing platformer, but without Symphony you don't get the rest of the brand, and without Metroid -- you don't get Symphony.  Metroid takes it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 6, 2015)

anhminh said:


> Metroidvania is dead.
> When your last good game was a decade ago, it's dead.


Axiom Verge is cool


----------



## Demifiend (Oct 6, 2015)

It really depends, Castlevania is more sided with the medieval fantastic style, with references to many things written on books, movies, and partly historical references, Metroid is a scifi action platformer game at it's core, with elements of the movie "Alien", comparing those two is quite hard to say, you can't compare the Metroid Prime Trilogy with any of the Castlevania games nor the original Castlevania trilogy with the first Metroid.

The only real fair comparison there are between the two is something along the lines of "Super Metroid" and "Symphony of the Night" but that's quite hard to compare, while both have similar map designs and navigation, Super Metroid is a shorter but at the same time an immersive, intriguing game, SOTN is all about cutting demons, and you feel like you're into a fantastic realm where many things happens, you catch my drift?.

Comparing Castlevania with Metroid is like comparing a Fairy Tale (In a certain sense) with a sci-fi book, and since i don't have favorites over others, i can't say too much about those aspects either, I frickin' love Metroid, the manga is really fucking good, the important games are really fucking good, and it's just a solid series overall, while Other M is arguably a bad or a good game, for everyone's else is a decent game.

Castlevania is just in the spot that is not going to receive any new games anytime soon, specially considering Konami's stance in actual gaming, we have seen how they turned this series now into a Pachinko profit machine, and with the games is kinda... interesting, the first six games (Including Castlevania 1, Castlevania 2, Castlevania 3, Super Castlevania, Castlevania Rondo of Blood and Castlevania Legends) all of them are linear straight forward games with the only purpose on defeating the evil lord Dracula.

SOTN take the route with the same plot but in a different style, instead of going to level through level, the game focused more on exploring each part of the castle (Still with the only purpose of defeating Dracula, but still), with that concept in mind new games with that style were created for both the NDS and the GBA.

Then we have the 3D Castlevania games, whose best examples are probably Curse of Darkness and probably Lords of Shadow, they appeared for the Wii (If we take Castlevania: Judgement in the formula), N64, PS2 and PS3, with the latter ones being basically a "Godvania" where the game is pretty similar to those from God of War.

Now you see, Castlevania has 3 concepts of games, one for the 2D Linear, one for the 2D Non Linear, and one for the 3D games, going back to Metroid, the amount of titles isn't nearly as huge as the Castlevania games, but most of them were consistent in quality, for example, the 3D Metroid games (Like the Metroid Prime Trilogy) are considered among the best videogames ever created, and one of the best ways to tell a story through a videogame, but also taking account all the good elements in good shape from the 2D Metroids to the 3D games.

All of the 2D Metroid Games are fantastic, which is something Castlevania can't share cough cough Castlevania Adventure cough cough (Even though i love the soundtrack of this game), but while there are awesome 2D Metroid games, the only "bad" one (by fan words) is Metroid Other M, which is still a discussing matter between the fans of the series, right now the Metroid fans are down because Federation Force wasn't the game they wanted, and they were apparently pissed off with that.

And Castlevania fans, while they do know that having a new game is as possible as receiving Gold Orichalcum from the sky, with the new Igarashi game called "Bloodstained" coming in 2017, and sharing similarities with the best of the best, this new game satisfied all of those that won't receive a new Castlevania game in years.

So there you have it, in a nutshell, Metroid games are handled by a good company who genuinely cares about it's fanbase and they try to do everything they can in order to satisfy their audience, they may commit mistakes, lots of them, but Nintendo is still the nice part of the videogames in a certain way, and their quality and experience can't be underestimated, which is a major point in this debate.

Castlevania is handled by a horrible company (And this is not my opinion, this is a fact right now), who doesn't seem to care about the franchise except for Pachinko machines, who knows if in a future they may change for good and finally starts to make games for their franchises (or at least sell the unused ones you greedy Konami fucks).

So in conclusion, i don't have a favorite to pick, they are so different yet so brilliant that picking one isn't in my principles, at the end, no matter how much you look, you can't really compare these two games in the most depth ways possible, since the similarities are quite and between (If we take out the Metroidvania part) so it comes down to one single thing, the Player, if he/she decides to stay with Metroid good for them, if he/she decides to stay with Castlevania, another good for them, if the player decides to stay with both, they decided for the better option


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2015)

Super Meriod is one of my personal favorite games, but there's just something about the Castlevania games that I enjoy more. I think it's the solid RPG elements over the action-adventure elements that draw me towards Castlevania more.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 6, 2015)

Can I go with rogue legacy instead? 

On a serious note: it's a good match-up. But for me, metroid wins (I'm comparing super metroid with symphony of the night here). I know SotN is considered by some to be the best platformer ever, but I just couldn't get into it. On the other hand, super metroid and fusion were just games where I got in and played and grinded all the way. Can't really say why, though (SotN is absolutely quality...I guess I was just distracted by other games at that time).


----------



## BLsquared (Oct 6, 2015)

OK, here is something I can talk about!
Well, kinda.
Metroid 4 is one of my favorite games of all time. I know it can be a little hand-holding at first, but later on, well,
Fusion just clicked with me in a way that 1 through 3 never did.
Better controls, better idea as to what you were doing, yeah, it was just great. And yes, I tried 1-3 before 4, but 4 is still my favorite.
Prime 1 and 2 were cool too.
But for Castelvania, I have really only played Dawn of Sorrow on the DS. Didn't really sit well with me.
So, I have to go with Metroid.
Here's to a Metroid 5!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a hard one for me! Having played every game in both of the series I would have to give it to Castlevania.
The Metroidvania is my favorite genre and I regularly replay games from both series, usually Metroid Fusion and SotN. 
SotN is my favorite game in the genre so for that reason I have to go for Castlevania as winner.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 6, 2015)

i have to say, the castlevania metroidvania type of games were much more interesting. they changed up so much in comparison to the metroid games.
however, metroid did do better in 3d


----------



## bjaxx87 (Oct 6, 2015)

I tried to play the GBA Castlevania games, but they felt so... stiff. I don't know, I just didn't get the hang of it.

Super Metroid, Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission were awesome and had very smooth and fun gameplay - so my vote goes to Metroid!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 6, 2015)

The answer is: whichever franchise hasn't been ignored to death by its creators.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## TecXero (Oct 6, 2015)

Two of my favorite franchises. Though, it was an easy choice for me. Metroid has had a very special place in my heart since Metroid Prime. That game was about as perfect as it got for me and was the first game to inspire me, to make me realize what gaming could be. Sure, I enjoyed plenty of games before, going all the way back to the SNES, but none really grabbed me like Prime did. Castlevania is still great, but it's been all over the place, even more so than Metroid has been recently.

Also, Metroid isn't bogged down with RPG mechanics, that's always a big plus in my book.


----------



## duwen (Oct 6, 2015)

This is a less fair fight this week, as Metroid has only ever been on Nintendo consoles and Castlevania has been on everything...
But I'm going with Metroid for being consistently enjoyable (even Other M to an extent), while Castlevania has had several lack lustre releases (imo).


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 6, 2015)

Castlevania had more fails like "Cashgrab HD" and "Lord of bad copying 1 & 2", but Metroid had Metroid M-ycaptaindoesnotallowthis.

Serious decision. Important decision.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroid


----------



## meinhard (Oct 6, 2015)

Very hard choice, but i pick Castlevania. However, developers of that shitty Lord of Shadow a its sequel should be killed.


----------



## orcid (Oct 6, 2015)

Hard Choice. I love all the 2D entries of both series. I spent more time with Castlevania because there are just more games. The Metroid games are a little bit better, but there only a few.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 6, 2015)

Oof, hardcore question!! Damn you chav....  
I may disgust you all and say SOTN wasn't my favourite CV anyway.... SNES Super Castlevania IV (probably the greatest bgm of any game ever!) and PC-Engine Rondo of Blood being my #1 & #2...... both are complete classics for me! SOTN is still awesome mind, and I also love the NES originals....
But the best actual game out of both franchises for me has to be Super Metroid - will probably go down as one of the all-time greatest games, and basically created SOTN anyway.....

- Still undecided though!! Really though I think, despite Prime 1 & 2 being great, both are sort of relics of a bygone era now - best in 2D and all that, despite the likes of Axium Verge still getting released.. I think my vote has to go to whichever one I'd look forward to the most, were a 2D version/remake of each announced today, and while the answer's STILL bloody tough, it'd have to be *Metroid*. (And besides, just look at the state Konami are currently in...)


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 6, 2015)

I never been a fan of Castlevania's gothic theme and hard difficulty.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 6, 2015)

I love both games. But my vote goes to Castlevania, simply because of its difficulty. I still remember those days back in NES. Those were trying times. hahaha.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 6, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> I never been a fan of Castlevania's gothic theme and hard difficulty.


I desperately tried to beat the death in Castlevania 1. So frustrating to get to him.


----------



## VashTS (Oct 6, 2015)

i never understood how these two were even compared to begin with. i never played the castlevania series on the nes but i had the gameboy version. 

Metroid - all the way.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 6, 2015)

I am a huge fan of both series.

The post seems to imply Metroid vs IGAvania/Metroidvania, and to that I say Metroid is vastly superior. I only played SotN but since this game is often considered the best of the MetroidVanias, I have to say I was rather dissapointed by this game. If anything, the RPG elements like levels and equip items ruined the challenge that the castlevania series were so well known for. If you compare it to Metroid it doesn't hold much water either, suffice to say that when you finish Metroid and play a second time, you're significantly more skilled and now know how to use better Samus's habilities, so you explore the game in a different way. In SotN, well... You can play as Richter I guess... *

Now, if we're comparing Metroid to old-style Castlevania this is a very tough decision. I would give a very slight edge to the Metroid series because of Super Metroid, my favorite game of all times. But there are so many great games in the ClassicVania series and, to be fair, Metroid for the nes and Metroid II were not that good, and there are more great ClassicVania titles if only because Konami made one title after the other, while Nintendo focused in developing few but awesome games for the series.

EDIT: *My argument there is that the player need to get more skilled with Samus, but SotN gives the false impression that you're getting better, when actually your character just has higher stats. You can get more skilled in SotN but the fact that the game doesn't require you to be skilled means the game won't be challenging enough for skilled players anyway


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 6, 2015)

Castlevania for me. Metroid is fantastic with very few missteps in its catalogue (Federation Force notwithstanding) but the early games were way too easy to get hopelessly lost in. To this day I still haven't finished Metroid 2, and that's even with a map. Castlevania has a couple of bad games like Castlevania 64, but it has the bigger library, giving it access to a much wider range of characters and locations, giving a slight edge. Close call once again but with the earlier games being more accessible and the broader scope, Castlevania edges into the lead this time.


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 6, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> I desperately tried to beat the death in Castlevania 1. So frustrating to get to him.


Gotta love Castlevania 1 - a true classic for me, but my god the difficulty spikes were insane! After one of the easiest level 1's ever made came those pissin medusa heads on the jumping mid-section of level 2.... and I STILL lose lives there over 25 years later! Bought it on Wii U VC because it holds a special place in my [gamer] heart, but have honestly only completed the bastard once!


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Oct 6, 2015)

mightymuffy said:


> Gotta love Castlevania 1 - a true classic for me, but my god the difficulty spikes were insane! After one of the easiest level 1's ever made came those pissin medusa heads on the jumping mid-section of level 2.... and I STILL lose lives there over 25 years later! Bought it on Wii U VC because it holds a special place in my [gamer] heart, but have honestly only completed the bastard once!


I actually think Castlevania 1 is the easiest of the classic ones. I started with the 16-bit ones since everyone was always saying how Castlevania 1 is one of the hardest games ever made. It turns out I got to Death's level in 20 minutes. The fight against Death and Dracula are stupidly hard, obviously meant to make the game longer, but disconsidering these two bosses it's the easiest classic castlevania for me.

Hardest one for me would be Castlevania X68000/Chronicles in the arrange mode.


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 6, 2015)

Metroids I've truly enjoyed:
Super Metroid, Metroid: Zero Mission, Metroid Fusion, Metroid Prime 1

Castlevanias I've truly enjoyed:
Castlevania 1, Castlevania 3, Super Castlevania 4, Rondo of Blood, Symphony of the Night, Circle of the Moon, Harmony of Dissonance, Aria of Sorrow, Dawn of Sorrow, Portrait of Ruin

I'm sorry to say but Castlevania wins it for me. I'd like to see a Metroidvania Metroid for once. That would be SOOOOO fukin awesome. I still consider Zero Mission and Super Metroid two of the best games ever made and alot better than most Castlevanias I've mentioned. But Symphony of the Night is just such an amazing game and the amount of great CVanias there are just makes it an easy pick for me.

Also the upcoming game Chasm is probably what I'm looking forwards to most after that new Zelda. The new "Metroid" doesn't even deserve using that name. The new Igarashi Metroidvania game we haven't seen anything from yet, but the art didn't look too appealing to me.


----------



## Monado_III (Oct 7, 2015)

Super Metroid was just too good for me _not_ to vote Metroid, IMO none of the Castlevania's came close to it. Prime was pretty good too.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 7, 2015)

Metroid for sure


----------



## tony_2018 (Oct 8, 2015)

So........which belmont? There has to be a specific character, right?  I mean the Castlevania series had multiple main characters


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 8, 2015)

need i say more www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLOcT25ph9k


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2015)

tony_2018's reminded me that all your history covered these franchises quite nicely


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Never played Castlevania, but I do like Metroid a lot.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Oct 9, 2015)

I vote Metroid. why??

I have enjoyed Metroid games more than Castlevania ones. let me think what games I have played (and how many times I beat them if I remember correctly).

Metroid series: Metroid Fusion (+5), Super Metroid (+5), Metroid Prime (2), Metroid Zero Mission (2) and Metroid 2 Return of Samus (1), Metroid Other M (2).
Castlevania series: Castlevania Symphony of the Night (3, maybe more), Castlevania Rondo of Blood (2, maybe 3), Castlevania 64 (1), Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles (1).

Those are the games I have beat of every franchise (and in that order too).
The GBA Castlevanias look cheap  to me, so it didn't catch my interest very much. but I do have played (but not finished. because reasons) more games of every series and have enjoyed every game. but Metroid has something that attracts me more (maybe is Samus herself. but I don't think so because she isn't a loli).


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 9, 2015)

Old Castlevania > old Metroid
New Metroid > new Castlevania

inb4 Federation Force.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Oct 9, 2015)

Had to think about it and it's pretty much a draw, but I have to go with Metroid just because I love Super Metroid so damn much. It's CLOSE.

edit: I'm only thinking about the classics up to the GBA CVs and Metroid Fusion & Zero Mission since I've never even played the Prime series or any of the newer CV games. I'm basing my opinion on NES-GBA; never owned a GC or Wii.


----------



## NeohopeSTF (Oct 10, 2015)

Would have to go with Castlevania. Symphony of the Night and Aria of Sorrow are true masterpieces, although Super Metroid is amazing in its own right.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2015)

I enjoyed Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission. The other 2D Metroids I never enjoyed as much as most people did. Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin were awesome. I didn't enjoy Order of Ecclesia, though I blame that on unrelated matters in my life when I was playing it. Never got far into SOTN, maybe I will get around to playing it one day. My vote goes to Castlevania.

Slightly off topic
Shantae and the Pirate's Curse (a Metroidvania game) was great. Will definately get Half Genie Hero.


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 21, 2015)

leafeon34 said:


> I enjoyed Metroid Fusion and Zero Mission. The other 2D Metroids I never enjoyed as much as most people did. Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin were awesome. I didn't enjoy Order of Ecclesia, though I blame that on unrelated matters in my life when I was playing it. Never got far into SOTN, maybe I will get around to playing it one day. My vote goes to Castlevania.
> 
> Slightly off topic
> Shantae and the Pirate's Curse (a Metroidvania game) was great. Will definately get Half Genie Hero.



I had the same experience as you with both Castlevania and Metroid. Don't worry, I think OoE sucked for its overly heavy reliance on the weakness/resistance system, causing you to halt your progress and switch your weapons every few seconds, so it wasn't just you.


----------

